# Diseñando Amplificador STK4152 II 30Wx2



## netandino (Nov 6, 2016)

Buen día Colegas, Para quienes desean armar el amplificador con el stk 4152 II Adjunto el material que tenía en mi baúl.
Según la hoja de datos toda la serie STK 41X2 II es compatible es decir.

* STK4122 II
* STK4132 II
* STK4142 II
* STK4152 II
* STK4162 II
* STK4172 II
* STK4182 II
* STK4192 II

Por favor darle una mirada, el PCB es pasado del diagrama original. Las escalas en PDF son a 100%.

Saludos


----------



## Yairman (Nov 6, 2016)

Esta prolijo el PCB me gusta, el único detalle es que las R de 1W sobre todo la de 2.2K estan muy juntas y de este tipo calientan mas de lo normal, no las dejes tan pegadas a la placa.


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 6, 2016)

Yaitronica dijo:


> Esta prolijo el PCB me gusta, el único detalle es que las R de 1W sobre todo la de 2.2K estan muy juntas y de este tipo calientan mas de lo normal, no las dejes tan pegadas a la placa.



Estas resistencias no son a 1W serian muy grandes, son a 1/2 vatio y casi no se calientan.


----------



## dmc (Nov 7, 2016)

netandino, ¿Como activas o desactivas el mute del Integrado?


----------



## Yairman (Nov 7, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Estas resistencias no son a 1W serian muy grandes, son a 1/2 vatio y casi no se calientan.



Ya veo parecian de 1W, me despistaron las de 1/4W. Siendo asi no hay problema


----------



## netandino (Nov 8, 2016)

Acabo de revisar y me percaté que la resistencia R5 está con otro Valor en el PCB. Por favor corrergir ello. El amplificador funciona de maravillas, solo poner una fuente adecuada para cada tipo de IC.

Saludos


----------

